# Josef & Bianca - new pics..



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Josef - the little cheater that turned out to be a male and not female:




























And Bianca, problably pregnant with Josef babies (  ):


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Bianca with her white body and just 3 spots  ssoooooooo cute


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

How old is bianca? I'm sure it wanst that long ago you mentioned that you got her and she was tiny (or maybe that was someone else with one who had little spots on its bum).


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> How old is bianca? I'm sure it wanst that long ago you mentioned that you got her and she was tiny (or maybe that was someone else with one who had little spots on its bum).


Bianca is 2,5 months old, and she's from my own breed 

The tiny one was Josef, which i thought was a female (my friend said so and since he usually have a better eye for sexing mice i didn't check Josef when i had him home)

I have written about the discovery here: viewtopic.php?f=26&t=443


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope all goes well for you and her as she is very young. I personally dont breed mine till after 13 weeks but obviously you could not help it and I really do hope she copes well she looks like a really lovely mouse.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> I hope all goes well for you and her as she is very young. I personally dont breed mine till after 13 weeks but obviously you could not help it and I really do hope she copes well she looks like a really lovely mouse.


Thanks 

Kali is most likely pregnant too - and she's having a litter of nine right now (they are 18 days old) so it's going to be hard on her too... Poor little girls :?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

New pics of Bianca, i really like the last one of her


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

The last pic really is lovely


----------

